# ACT Fishing Spots?



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm heading down to Canberra sometime over the christmas holidays and am keen to throw a few lures around while down there. Was just wondering if anyone can recommend any good fishing spots within an hour or so's drive from Kambah, other than Lake Burley Griffin or Tuggeranong Lakes?

There'll be a group of us and I still won't have my yak by then  , so they'd have to be land based. I've had a look at parts of the Murrumbidgee on Google Earth and they look promising - does anyone know how they fish? Having to walk a bit to reach spots is fine, and I have rello's down there who know their way around from bushwalking etc...

Cheers, 
Rowan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Rowan

Hope you enjoy your stay in the ACT.....lake bubbly Griffin and Tuggers are probably your best bet, particulary if your land based, they hold all natives, carp and redfin. As your land based these lakes are quite easy to get to suitable spots (rock walls, outcrops, deep water). The Murrumbidgee also offers some good fishing, but be prepared for decent walks to find suitable water, I do know that carp are quite a common catch for bait fishers, there are natives too, but hard to find in my experiance.

Most peple who fish the Murrumbidgee and know good spots keep those locations close to their hearts, particulary when posting on the internet, your best bet is to prepare for long walks.

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Was also going to suggest Googong, and I echo Ash's sentiments about the 'Bidgee - you'll struggle to find any ifo about fishing the river on the web. Honestly, Burley Griffin has the best bank fishing access of any of Canberra's waterways IMO.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

DEFINATELY Googong!!, walk the banks covering as much ground as possible, gates open at 8am and close at 8pm during daylight savings time, so i would recommend getting there as soon as the gates open before it gets too hot.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I know of a pond (siltation catchment?) where I catch redfin. As far as I know there are only redfin in that pond cause it is all that i and every one else have ever caught.

The nice thing about the pond is that if you catch a reddie smaller than 1kg it is a baby. Actually from all the fish that I have ever caught there, I have only once caught a reddie less than a kg. Average size is between 1.1 and 1.8kg. Unfortunately I have never measured them but they are definitly in the 40cm + range.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys,

Garrick, if I PM you do you reckon you could you hook me up with directions to this pond? I've only fished for redfin once before and the ones we got were tiddlers (<15cm). If it's a secret spot and you want to keep it that way, I understand :lol: .

Cheers,
Rowan.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Rstanek said:


> Thanks for the info guys,
> 
> Garrick, if I PM you do you reckon you could you hook me up with directions to this pond? I've only fished for redfin once before and the ones we got were tiddlers (<15cm). If it's a secret spot and you want to keep it that way, I understand :lol: .
> 
> ...


Likewise, I will be yakless in Holt from this Thursday to following Tuesday for Mum's Wedding on Saturday, but am bringing a line with me just in case I get time :lol: :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Rstanek said:


> Thanks for the info guys,
> 
> Garrick, if I PM you do you reckon you could you hook me up with directions to this pond? I've only fished for redfin once before and the ones we got were tiddlers (<15cm). If it's a secret spot and you want to keep it that way, I understand :lol: .
> 
> ...


No PM nesecary mate. Happy to share with every one on one condition. Put those big mammas back again PLEASE. At least that will give more people the oppertunity to catch a big one .

I lost the previous message so this one will be much shorter. I have had my yak on that pond but it is actually small enough to walk the entire shore in a morning. If you do walk try to jump in chest high waders. It helps to retrieve some lures and to pick up all the other people's lost lures as well.

The pond is on the south side of Canberra and actually just outside of Canberra in NSW. It is about 5- 10 minutes from Fischwyck. It is known as the Jerrabomberra pond. Lures that has worked for me are big celtas, small spinnerbaits hard bodies as in RMG poltergeyst as well as SX40.

Hope this will help you guys. I am leaving Australia in 3 weeks so if you need any help shout.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Redfin mate, thats what dreams are made of...

Thought that place was an old wives tale ( Obviously not hey ), Lake Burley Griffin is starting to fire for Redfin with massive amounts of small tackers getting busted up by the bigger models. Belconnen's Lake is heating up too from all reports, walking the banks has never been so easy ( Apparently )...

Will be out of town for most of the period mentioned but keen to meet up for a fish.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I cant seem to get more than one photo on a message. Sorry about the repeating guys


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry guys I cant seem to get the photo of the map to work either. My google earth is buggered so i looked in the yellowpages.

Any way hope the photos are enough motivation.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

garrick said:


> on one condition. Put those big mammas back again PLEASE.


I thought they weren't supposed to be returned to the water  That is the situation in WA 

are you leaving Oz permanently or just holidaying?

Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

garrick said:


> It is known as the Jerrabomberra pond.


Is that also known as Lake Jerrabomberra in Jerrabomberra ?

Cheers Mike


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I know we are supposed to take them out but man those are such nice fish they need to be caught again....

Yes I am leaving permanently. My wife was here as an diplomat and our 4 year term is up. You guys will still hear from me from ASouth Africa.

It is probably the same lake /pond. I call it a pond due to its size.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

"I know we are supposed to take them out but man those are such nice fish they need to be caught again...."

Another reason to put them back is the fact that there probably aren't too many in there! Redfin grow and breed really quickly, and if they have nothing to compete with in an area and the conditions suit, they'll soon take over. When the population gets too big and the food starts to run out, you end up with a population of stunted fish, as there aren't enough resources to go around... Therefore, the pond can't be overcrowded if it's unusual to catch a fish under 1kg.

Anyway, Garrick, can you specify on the link below which pond the one you fish at is? There are a number of small ones in Jerrabomberra so I'm kindof confused :? .

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?oe=UTF-8 ... &z=14&om=0

Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

All the best Garrick in your new location 

Cheers Mike


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Rstanek said:


> "I know we are supposed to take them out but man those are such nice fish they need to be caught again...."
> 
> Another reason to put them back is the fact that there probably aren't too many in there! Redfin grow and breed really quickly, and if they have nothing to compete with in an area and the conditions suit, they'll soon take over. When the population gets too big and the food starts to run out, you end up with a population of stunted fish, as there aren't enough resources to go around... Therefore, the pond can't be overcrowded if it's unusual to catch a fish under 1kg.
> 
> ...


Good point you have there mate. Makes sence that you don't always catch them that easely. The one I go to is the one called Lake Jerrabomberra on the left hand side of the map with the little river/creek next to it. The warf is on the nortern end.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

ManjiMike said:


> All the best Garrick in your new location
> 
> Cheers Mike


Thanks Manjimike.I honestly dont want to leave this country. The fishibng is great but the people are 10 times better.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Andre, those reddies are huge mate!


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

pescado said:


> Andre, those reddies are huge mate!


Thanks mate, I have seen them bigger, comming out of that pond though. Interesting to note that the first photo of my daughter was taken slab bang in the middle of winter while it was snowing in Eukenbene and raining ice when she caught it.


----------

